# My first time snowboarding!! Read if ya want. :)



## Guest (Mar 13, 2010)

Ahhhh!!! I went snowboarding for the first time on my 21st and IT WAS SO AWESOME - I LOVE IT. <3 I went to Perfect North, IN. It wasn't bad - tons of people, though. :\ AND it was HOT!! About 50 outside when I went.. people were passing out from being so hot and the snow was mushy - but at least it didn't hurt when I fell down, except for when I went back at night. Owie..! I ended up staying for 12 hours! I kinda just winged it; took a lesson but I could barely hear the guy. So, I just watched people and did what they did. Lol. I think I caught on pretty fast! Slowing down on my heel side edge was probably the most frustrating thing for me.. I always did it on my toes! Haha, I got hit by 2 skiers and the snowboard teacher was so pissed. Lmao. The day time was probably the easiest - since the snow was slushy and I went slower.. but night timeeee.. Gah! It was totally different. I can't wait to do it again and learn more! But anyway, funny story from the trip - me, my little cousin(snowboarding), and my mom(skiing).. decided to up the lift to a bigger slope.. well, I got stuck behind my lil cuz and my mom - so the lift scooped me up first and I sat down in the middle where my MOM was suppose to sit, then my lil cousin sat down THEN my mom went to sit down.. well, of course, I put my hands out and pushed her..lol..her feet slid out in front of her - me and my cousin grabbed her arms.. and she started sliding away while the chairlift pushed her.. lmao! they had to stop the whole thing. It was so funny. Then when we got to the top, my mom decided to go down first.. well, I looked away for five seconds..then when I looked back she was rolling down the hill! Lmao. I love my mom. I made it down the slope though! Only slightly fell once! It was so awesooome.  Welp, yeah - I'ma shush now! But.. if anyone lives in the TN, KY, IN, NC.. area! LET ME KNOW!  

PS: Do they really have butt pads?


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Impact shorts, get em ( =


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

then get out of Tenn


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2010)

Hahahaaa. I'ma def. get me some butt pads then.. and if I could escape from TN! I woooould so do it. :'( Maybe one day!

Oh, here's a pic of the place.. well, at least part of it.. I suck at taking pictures. Lol.


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

well congrats on finally going...youve been on this forum for quite some time and its ironic that you said once that you signed up to this forum because u like snowboarding but never been on one:laugh:

edit: yes they have butt, hip and thigh pads. There are also wrist guards and helmets


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2010)

Well I learned to fall properly (tumble) sometime before snowboarding, so on my first day I was fine. Didn't get DOMS the next day either.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

congratz on your first shred! those memories will last forever... :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

Seriously get out of Tn...especially if ur into winter sports


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Regardless where you live, congrats on getting stoked on the sport


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

place looks a tad icy (of course its night sooo) but also fun


----------



## mrpez (Jan 29, 2010)

oh man Tennessee sucks. thats not even a mountain, its a hill! west is best :thumbsup:


----------



## twin89 (Jan 21, 2009)

kinda sound like me 2 years ago haha, except im in cali haha. 

If you like winter sports u gota come out west.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2010)

Yeah, It was icey! It felt like hitting concrete. But it hurt so good. Lol. x) My little cousin literally broke her butt when she fell down at night. Owie. 

And yeah I'm hopefully going to Cali soon! Maybe I can go again.. I actually had a dream about snowboarding lastnight.. it was crazy. Haaha.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2010)

Mr. Polonia said:


> well congrats on finally going...youve been on this forum for quite some time and its ironic that you said once that you signed up to this forum because u like snowboarding but never been on one:laugh:
> 
> edit: yes they have butt, hip and thigh pads. There are also wrist guards and helmets


Why did this thread post twice? :\ 

Anyway, yeah - I said I liked snowboarding.. because it just seemed like it would be friggin' awesome.. then when I actually went - I'm in love with it! I want to go again so bad.  

Anyway, I asked in the lesson if there was a proper way to fall.. and he just said.. "just fall." Lol. So, umm... :dunno:


----------



## Magnum626 (Dec 31, 2009)

Cool sounds like you had a great time. I love hearing stories like these. Next time stop pushing family members and making them fall. :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2010)

Ahahaha.. I'm evil. 

I think the only thing that pissed me off while I was there.. there was this lady and her son (maybe 10, 11) and she kept screaming at him because he wasn't skiing right! He was trying so hard! AND SHE JUST KEPT YELLING!! Ugh, it took alot from me not to go over there and kick her in the ass.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2010)

YouTube - tumbling

There are some good examples in there. Look for when he doesn't get the stick and actually falls. The way most people fall is the incorrect way, where you sit down and hold out your arms. This is bad because it minimizes the points of contacts, so all the force goes into those points, that's when you get bruises and broken bones.

Tumbling is when you find that balance between spreading yourself out such that the force acting on a specific spot is minimized by increasing the surface area, and having a slight curve so that you can roll out and bleed off that momentum.

When I fall, I do something that resembles that. Not sure how well it'll work with a helmet on. I'm very accustomed to falling on my head. Have done it a ton of times on surfaces harder than hard packed snow (haven't gone on ice), so when it comes to snowboarding, I don't have a problem with the surface I'm tumbling on. I taught myself this past summer since I needed a way to bail out of my headstand to handstand presses, and particularly when I take it to the rings, go inverted, and my grip fails for whatever reason.

On the ground, where you're not moving, and you fall on your head or butt, you have enough momentum to stand up. So you can imagine while snowboarding you'll have more than enough momentum, so you just have to figure out how to turn that momentum into kinetic energy without overshooting. Or you could just bleed off that momentum on the roll out, stand back up, and then continue. Not as cool, but it still won't hurt as much as a regular fall.

That guy's real lucky he gets to do it on ultra soft mats. I get to do it on rocks!

I'm not sure how many snowboarders tumble. I know in my group of friends I'm the only one, so snowboarders may not be the best people to ask on how to fall properly. You could always ask gymnasts, parkourists? (people who do parkour/free running), bboys/bgirls (breakdancers), and all those types of people.


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2010)

Yes, I remember my first day of snowboarding 3 years ago. I used to fall on purpose on the bunny hill to avoid crashing into kids. I did hit a little kid on skis and the brats mom got pissed at me. Meh. :dunno: It's the bunny hill for a reason....

But glad you had fun! Just remember that you will get frustrated at times, especially when you progress towards riding steeper green and eventually blue runs. I cried at some points mostly because of fear of crashing, but falling is all a part of learning. Your body establishes muscle memory and it will come more natural to you. 

Keep it up! Be stoked for next season! And I agree with all the Tennessee comments...


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2010)

PS- How was your 21st by the way?! What was your first legal drink?


----------



## krazykunuck (Feb 18, 2010)

excellent to hear, i bet that legal drink didn't really feel any better i remember it was boring that first legal drink, no more possibility of being caught, how i miss those days...

yes come out west, i hear mt hood is open till julyish.. and i think theres even a trip for all us crazy snowboarders to hit there first or second week of june... clicky...

and also glad to know your alive still..

and huge props to you snowolf, sometimes all it takes is a little patience with people and they can do wonders, also some people should not populate but thats another topic for another day..


----------



## CaptT (Sep 23, 2009)

Haha....welcome to the darkside!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## dharmashred (Apr 16, 2009)

Awesome way to spend your 21st! I'm glad you finally got a chance to ride. And yes, not only do they make impact shorts, but they also make full on asspadz. These things are hilarious and if you are wearing one it looks like you are wearing a diaper..but after I bruised my tailbone, and continued to fall on my ass (and had a hematoma the size of a large plum):laugh: I did use one. 

Keep it up! The dreams of snowboarding will start soon, if they haven't already...


----------

